# QL4 - overseas possible?



## Peace (13 Oct 2005)

Hey i just joined the forums...   Im on PRETC at the moment starting my LSVW   I am sched for DEC 1st MOC in kingston... after completion ive heard im prolly goin to pet from others with me in the same condition, but whatever... my question is ive also heard that some of the boys have been finishing up their ql4s overseas...   is that a possibility or a fact of life for 215?


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2005)

Sounds like someone is getting ready to send you out to get a Grid Line or two.


----------



## willy (14 Oct 2005)

QL 4 for the Sig Op trade comes in the form of an OJT package.  It can be done anytime, anywhere, so long as the kit you have to qualify on is present and there is time to do it.  That said, I wouldn't count on doing it overseas.  Life is busy over there, and there are more important things to worry about than if Bloggins has enough time to qualify on the INMARSAT.


----------



## Peace (14 Oct 2005)

roger that.   
-thnx!


----------



## Bull_STR (26 Oct 2005)

Is this Nichol?  Who is this?  LOL I will find you, hehe


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Oct 2005)

I never knew QL4 exists for sig ops, what does the OJT consist of?


----------



## Radop (26 Oct 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> I never knew QL4 exists for sig ops, what does the OJT consist of?



There is no longer any QL4 package (we wanted to start one in Pet but it was hammer timed by the school).

There is a lot of problems with the regs for deployment and not having a QL 4 package.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Oct 2005)

Hmmm...interesting. Cause I've always wondered why there's a QL3 and then a QL5 course, but no QL4.


----------



## willy (27 Oct 2005)

When did the reg force QL4 package stop being used?  Reservists lost the QL 4 package when we were COT'd to Sig Op, but I'd thought the regs had held out with the old package.


----------



## willy (27 Oct 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> I never knew QL4 exists for sig ops, what does the OJT consist of?



It included all the gear that you'd operate in a field unit that you didn't learn on your QL3.  Examples would include radio relay/LTACS equipment, some crypto stuff, and some miscellaneous stuff like the INMARSAT and message handling.  Reservists used the same package that the reg force did, but there were portions of it that were impossible to complete unless you were fortunate enough to get attached to one of the brigades for awhile.  Those portions would just get waived as being impossible to complete.

Some of the stuff that used to be included in the OJT package is now done on the reserve QL5 course.  This is unfortunate in a way, as it forced things to be cut from the QL5 course that used to be there.


----------



## Peace (27 Oct 2005)

Yeah its Nichol, What up this bull from upstairs?


----------



## Radop (28 Oct 2005)

The QL 4 did end with the adoption of the Sig Op trade and TCCCS as most of the equipment in the OJT package was old and the concepts were also old.  The boys and I up in Pet had redone it but the school would not accept it.  We were going to run it in Pet ourselves but Afghanistan and postings kinda killed that one.


----------

